# Suggestions? 2.0



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Okay so after a bit more research and in the interest fun I have decided against buying an all in one surround sound system and have decided to build my system piece by piece. So I'm looking for suggestions for the following

Receiver: 500 - 1000 watts (size is a factor; I have limited heights left on my equipment rack without causing heat issues.) 
Needs 3 optical, one digital coax, and a few HDMI

Speakers: Everything except the sub and the center speakers need to be wall mountable, or can be set on a small mounted book shelf.

Budget: $1500


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

You really need to set a budget to get good advice.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> You really need to set a budget to get good advice.


Then spend 75% of the budget on the speakers


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Budget updated


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

3 optical is going to be a bit. Why so many ToS? If you can do with 2 I'd get:

http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-NR61...UTF8&qid=1340597387&sr=1-1&keywords=onkyo+609

Speakers I'd do:

2: http://www.amazon.com/BIC-America-D...40597424&sr=1-1&keywords=bic+america+speakers

http://www.amazon.com/BIC-America-F12-475-Watt-Subwoofer/dp/B0015A8Y5M/ref=pd_cp_e_2

http://www.amazon.com/BIC-FH6-LCR-6-5-Inch-175-Watt-Frequency/dp/B0015A8Y3E/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_0

Don't be put off by the price as these speakers are great. Make sure you take a look at the size of the Center though as it's a big speaker.

You could also look at http://www.energy-speakers.com/home-theater-systems/ as well.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> 3 optical is going to be a bit. Why so many ToS?


I have a few computers that will require optical connections. I might be able to get away with two.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The AVR is networked and it does DLNA well. You can always get a ToS to Optical converter like this:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10423&cs_id=1042302&p_id=2948&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Personally, I would go with Yamaha for a receiver. Neither Pioneer nor Denon have receivers that have even 2 optical inputs and the Onkyos are not rated as highly as Yamaha for similar receivers.
Take a look at the Yamaha RX-V573BL, $499 from NewEgg -- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882115375
this receiver has 2 optical and 2 coax inputs. As shades suggests, you can use an optical to coaxial converter on one of the coax inputs. His suggestion: http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2

For speakers, you can't go wrong with Klipsch Canada's Energy speakers. I have Energy Take 5 Classic 5 channel speaker system in a 13 X 23 room and get excellent results. These speakers are highly rated by magazine critics. They are currently out of stock at Newegg, but here's the link to them anyway -- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882269004
For a sub, you can't go wrong with the Energy S 10.3 10 inch sub -- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882269026

Total cost: Less than $1000 and really fine sound!


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Cholly said:


> Personally, I would go with Yamaha for a receiver. Neither Pioneer nor Denon have receivers that have even 2 optical inputs and the Onkyos are not rated as highly as Yamaha for similar receivers.
> Take a look at the Yamaha RX-V573BL, $499 from NewEgg -- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882115375
> this receiver has 2 optical and 2 coax inputs. As shades suggests, you can use an optical to coaxial converter on one of the coax inputs. His suggestion: http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> ...


Just to clarify... These Energy speakers are made by Klipsch? If that is the case what is the difference?

I have heard Yamaha is the way to go for a receiver from several people I have talked to. I'm sure some of it is personal preference, but Yamaha is continually suggested by people I know and various online rating sites. I was leaning towards Klipsch speakers as I have a set of them that I instralled for a family member and they are some of the best (clearest) sounding speakers that I have heard. I always like to get as much input as possible though before blowing over a grand on any thing.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I also love Klipsch speakers, although you'll hear from several people here that don't. Klipsch has a distinctive sound and tend to be a polarizing piece of equipment. IMO, if you've heard them and liked them - get them.

As for AVR's, I'm a Pioneer man, myself. Yamaha used to be pure crap, but apparently they've come a long way in the last 5 years.

If I were to break down those costs, I'd probably go this way:

Speakers: 800
Sub: 400
Receiver: 300

With that budget, I'd probably pair THIS 5.1 package with a $300 receiver (of which there's many)


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ill third the recommendation of Klipsch. I replaced a pair of $600 each Cerwin Vega 12" three ways that weighed a ton, and took up the whole room, with a Polk 12" sub, and 4 Klipsch KB15 bookshelf speakers for $259 a pair, and they blow the Cerwin Vega's away. The 93spl/m is great for saving money on those 150W amps, since you wont need it. If I had the money and space, I would have gotten the Klipsch Icon tower speakers. Cant go wrong there.

AS for amps...I paid $1200 for a Yamaha amp a long time ago (maybe 20 years or so?), and had to replace the power amp chips twice. The third time, I just said heck with it, and go a Pioneer for 1/4 that price, and I STILL have it in the bedroom. Denon also running the main Home Theatre. Yamaha may have improved in the past 20 years, but I cant get that piece of crap top of the line amp out of my mind. Took me 2 years to pay it off, and it didnt even last two years.

Since the amps these days all come with HDMI, that is why they are shy on the optical and coax digital audio inputs. If you have no need for HDMI (like you are running the video directly to a switcher or the TV), you can get a amp from a year or two ago without HDMI, or with maybe just one HDMI input, and it should have plenty of opticals. Mine has 3/1. I use a DVDO switcher tho, so have no need for any HDMI's on the amp.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Cholly said:


> ...
> 
> For speakers, you can't go wrong with Klipsch Canada's Energy speakers. I have Energy Take 5 Classic 5 channel speaker system in a 13 X 23 room and get excellent results. These speakers are highly rated by magazine critics. They are currently out of stock at Newegg, but here's the link to them anyway -- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882269004
> For a sub, you can't go wrong with the Energy S 10.3 10 inch sub -- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882269026
> ...


+1 on the Energy Take 5 speakers. They're small, but have full & filling sound.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Energy is a Klipsch company in Canada. Whether they share design with Klipsch USA, I don't know. Interestingly, Klipsch & Associates is now part of Voxx International, formerly known as Audiovox.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Ill third the recommendation of Klipsch. I replaced a pair of $600 each Cerwin Vega 12" three ways that weighed a ton, and took up the whole room, with a Polk 12" sub, and 4 Klipsch KB15 bookshelf speakers for $259 a pair, and they blow the Cerwin Vega's away. The 93spl/m is great for saving money on those 150W amps, since you wont need it. If I had the money and space, I would have gotten the Klipsch Icon tower speakers. Cant go wrong there.
> 
> AS for amps...I paid $1200 for a Yamaha amp a long time ago (maybe 20 years or so?), and had to replace the power amp chips twice. The third time, I just said heck with it, and go a Pioneer for 1/4 that price, and I STILL have it in the bedroom. Denon also running the main Home Theatre. Yamaha may have improved in the past 20 years, but I cant get that piece of crap top of the line amp out of my mind. Took me 2 years to pay it off, and it didnt even last two years.
> 
> Since the amps these days all come with HDMI, that is why they are shy on the optical and coax digital audio inputs. If you have no need for HDMI (like you are running the video directly to a switcher or the TV), you can get a amp from a year or two ago without HDMI, or with maybe just one HDMI input, and it should have plenty of opticals. Mine has 3/1. I use a DVDO switcher tho, so have no need for any HDMI's on the amp.


HDMI connections are good unless you're connecting a computer or a DIRECTV receiver(HDCP issues).


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

inf0z said:


> HDMI connections are good unless you're connecting a computer or a DIRECTV receiver(HDCP issues).


With a new receiver you should never have an issue with a DIRECTV receiver unless your TV is not compliant.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> With a new receiver you should never have an issue with a DIRECTV receiver unless your TV is not compliant.


Audo receivers can pass the HDCP coding to the TV? If so I would assume there are occasional hand shake issues?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

inf0z said:


> Audo receivers can pass the HDCP coding to the TV? If so I would assume there are occasional hand shake issues?


Yes they can otherwise no one would have surround sound now days. Very few people use digital coax or Toslink cables unless they run out of HDMI inputs.

There is a current issue with handshake issues that you may have read however that's software related to the receivers at the moment.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> Yes they can otherwise no one would have surround sound now days. Very few people use digital coax or Toslink cables unless they run out of HDMI inputs.
> 
> There is a current issue with handshake issues that you may have read however that's software related to the receivers at the moment.


Cool, that will broaden the number of receivers I can select from.


----------

